# Taylor in the snow - picture overload!



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

My 10 month old and a half, German Shepherd playing in the Snow....













































































































:001_tt2:




















































































































Hope ya all like


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Great pics as always...he clearly loves the snow...i love your dog.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

lovely pictures,gorgeous dog


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

such a stunning GSD - he's got a really kind face too, great pics x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is lovely and enjoying himself,


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Taylor is a gorgeous doglet .


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

gorgeous pics! beautiful dog, thanks for sharing xx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Great pics as always...he clearly loves the snow...i love your dog.


Thank you - wait until you meet him  



marion..d said:


> lovely pictures,gorgeous dog


Thanks 



louise5031 said:


> such a stunning GSD - he's got a really kind face too, great pics x


Thanks


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Such great pics hunny!! Love the way you have got them all at different angles and stuff...just so sweet!!!
What a photogenic boy you have xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

He's a beauty


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics, Taylor is lovely xxx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful dog looks like hes really enjoying the snow, great pics.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments   xx


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Beautiful German Shepherd you have there  Seems to enjoy the snow! 
xxx Joey


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you xx He ruined my snow though - he did a poo right in the middle :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes such a good looking dog. thanks for sharing


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> My 10 month old and a half, German Shepherd playing in the Snow....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















Just loved the pictures, to nice. your backyard looks like it would be the place to hang out in the summer months to,lol! loved it!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pics, very handsome fella you have there


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Love the pics of him playing with his ball in the snow.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

great pics hes very Handsome


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you x


----------

